# Best GTX 970?



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

Thinking of buy this today - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVODXR4/?tag=tec06d-20

Anything better?

Thanks

Sorry that link takes you to the SC, I am looking at the SSC Ik 2.0+ if you click the button on the bottom.


----------



## azngreentea01 (May 15, 2015)

I like strix 970, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121899  - good power consumption -  very good temperture


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

Right but when you factor in that New Egg charges you $4 for shipping and it takes a lot longer to get I will stay with Amazon.  I'm a major Prime fan boy.  But thanks for the info!  Any better cards that you know of?


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

*my humble opinion ...
Gigabyte G1 Gaming, 
Zotac AMP!
inno3D:*

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=169  >> the regular one!
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=124  >> the muscle one…!
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=156  >> fast one…
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=186  >> the cold one….
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=188 … no words to describe it …


*Galaxy, KFA2* {http://galax.net/KFA2/970hof.html} second option from KFA2{http://galax.net/KFA2/970exoc_black.html}

Regards,


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2015)

2.0+ has no water block options . Just something to consider.


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

I cant find those on Amazon or New Egg... where do you buy a iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that's an Asia only product.


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> I cant find those on Amazon or New Egg... where do you buy a iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra?


found those on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Inno3D-...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a64c7bdf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/inno3D-Gefo...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f40725c36


if not im guessing that you have contact them ...
InnoVISION Multimedia Limited.

ADDRESS :
Unit A & B, 21/F, Mai Wah Industrial Building,
1-7 Wah Sing Street, Kwai Chung, Hong Kong

Tel: 852-23989698
Fax: 852-23909348

Email: sales@ivmm.com

i guess you have to contact them ...


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure that's an Asia only product.



Yeah they look awesome but I think there is too much risk there buying from the USA.  Thanks though.  I hope they get to Amazon / New Egg at some point!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

ASUS Strix on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NJ9BJ8G/?tag=tec06d-20

Cheaper and better than the eVGA, IMO.


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2015)

This EVGA SC with ACX 2.0 cooler is $310 with rebate at Newegg and free shipping and a free backplate cover.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...076&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

I went with the SSC Ik 2.0+ from Amazon.  I will get it tomorrow for only $3.99 shipping.  

Is the back plate for anything besides aesthetics?


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

64K said:


> This EVGA SC with ACX 2.0 cooler is $310 with rebate at Newegg and free shipping and a free backplate cover.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...076&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product


well for $9 more you can get gigabyte's G1 gaming 970...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&cm_re=gtx_g1-_-14-125-684-_-Product


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Is the back plate for anything besides aesthetics?


helps to chill the f*ck down the card, also pretty usefull on SLI setup..


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2015)

peche said:


> helps to chill the f*ck down the card, also pretty usefull on SLI setup..


The expletive isn't necessary.


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

peche said:


> well for $9 more you can get gigabyte's G1 gaming 970...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&cm_re=gtx_g1-_-14-125-684-_-Product
> 
> View attachment 64843


Ahh man it comes with 2 free games.... But I think I'm still going to stay with EVGA.  Thanks though, that's tempting...



peche said:


> helps to chill the f*ck down the card, also pretty usefull on SLI setup..


Does it really help with cooling that much?  My current GTX 960 has it....


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Is the back plate for anything besides aesthetics?



Mostly aesthetics I guess but it does keep the dust off of the back side of your card and with some longer cards it can firm up the card so that it doesn't sag in the slot.


----------



## nictgsf (May 15, 2015)

Good choice. Got one myself after I RMA'd my original SC card. V2.00 card is much better. Cooler, quieter with great headroom for overclocking thanks to 6 phase power circuitry. 

Enjoy


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Ahh man it comes with 2 free games.... But I think I'm still going to stay with EVGA.  Thanks though, that's tempting...


Oh I got the games with the one I ordered.  I guess NVIDIA is giving them away with all 970s and 980s.  Sweet!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2015)

A GTX970 is a GTX970. They are all the same, difference is features that come with the card.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Is the back plate for anything besides aesthetics?



It cools the memory on the back of the card.  It is arguable if it is necessary with GDDR5, but I'd prefer to have it than not.

The thing that annoys me about the eVGA are the fact that they put memory on the back of the card when it isn't necessary, all of the memory can fit on the front of the card, then eVGA doesn't include a backplate to cool the memory they put on the back of the card...

Also the use an 8-Pin + 6-Pin when there is no need for that.  The card would work just fine with a single 8-Pin, like the ASUS.  Then they put the power connectors in the middle of the card instead of at the back.  So you need an extra cable AND they are plugged into a bad location.  I know this is an aesthetic argument, but you're paying all this money for a card, why shouldn't they at least put a little effort into making the card look decent?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> A GTX970 is a GTX970. They are all the same, difference is features that come with the card.



Basically this.  EVGA cuts corners and charges more, not sure how they get away with it...


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2015)

nictgsf said:


> Good choice. Got one myself after I RMA'd my original SC card. V2.00 card is much better. Cooler, quieter with great headroom for overclocking thanks to 6 phase power circuitry.
> 
> Enjoy



Yeah, that was one reason that I didn't go with EVGA 970 and got my MSI 970 Gaming. The original ACX cooler had one heat pipe that wasn't even touching the GPU. Apparently EVGA was trying to get rid of some excess GTX 760 ACX coolers.  They corrected the problem with the ACX 2.0 cooler.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 15, 2015)

How about the 2 x (1 1/2 month old) GTX 970 SSC's (with back-plates) that I could sell you for below retail.

They also both have an individual Micro-center 2 year accidental warranty on them (If your close to a MC)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> I went with the SSC Ik 2.0+ from Amazon.  I will get it tomorrow for only $3.99 shipping.
> 
> Is the back plate for anything besides aesthetics?



Supposedly to help cooling, but honestly its best feature is to provide support for the heavy coolers showing up lately.


----------



## Hawkstream (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Supposedly to help cooling, but honestly its best feature is to provide support for the heavy coolers showing up lately.


I ordered one anyway... it was only $20...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> I ordered one anyway... it was only $20...



I would always rather have one than not!


----------



## Hawkstream (May 17, 2015)

So I got the card and the back plate.  I will say the plate is a bit of a pain to put on.  I mean I did it in 5 mins so its not that big of a deal but its 7 screws and they are so tight you have to press really hard to get them out and it makes you feel like you are going to break the front plastic cover pressing that hard.  Well I didn't and its on and looks good but EVGA should really sell it with the plate on, if they want to charge an extra $20 that's fine. 

But its a great card.  Here are my bench's, My 960 which I took out is in orange and the new 970 is the bottow red.  Pretty solid improvment.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2015)

Dmuench82 said:


> I just got an Asus Strix GTX 970 DC2OC for $286 shipped. I think that's a hell of a deal. Check it out. [link removed].
> 
> thats the BEST price Ive seen on a 970 yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2015)

Dmuench82 said:


> I just got an Asus Strix GTX 970 DC2OC for $286 shipped. I think that's a hell of a deal. Check it out. [removed link]



Make sure you thoroughly check that card out and test it when you get it. I would even take the fan shroud off and inspect it. It's being sold by Compute4Less through Newegg and they have no reviews or feedback. Also under Specifications it doesn't list the specifications just the warranty which it says is for 1 year when the Asus Strix actually has a 3 year warranty. If you have to return it or never receive it then you will have to go through Compute4Less. If they are a shady company then that could be a nightmare. Sorry for being so negative I just wanted to throw that out there for you to consider.

Edit: I removed the link.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2015)

64K said:


> Make sure you thoroughly check that card out and test it when you get it. I would even take the fan shroud off and inspect it. It's being sold by Compute4Less through Newegg and they have no reviews or feedback. Also under Specifications it doesn't list the specifications just the warranty which it says is for 1 year when the Asus Strix actually has a 3 year warranty. If you have to return it or never receive it then you will have to go through Compute4Less. If they are a shady company then that could be a nightmare. Sorry for being so negative I just wanted to throw that out there for you to consider.



good point


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> good point



I guess he was a spammer or a bot. He left an identical message on another 970 thread. One of the mods caught him and deleted his posts.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2015)

^^^ and on that note, thread closed.


----------

